# Catfish Insider



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Anybody read through the new catfish insider, there were many interesting articles in it, some that dealt with rods and reels and there was also a few articles about some ohio river fishing too.


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Always a wealth of info in those yearly guides. I always read 'em.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

The 2007 issue had a great article in it on how to catch big resevoir flatheads, and guess who was giving most of the tips, our own Robby Robinson. He was holding up two fish at the beginning of the article, each of the fish looked like they were between 40 and 45 pounds. His tips in the articles were very interesting as well.


----------

